# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Recommend someone to draw and submit to council?

## Coastal

Hello in hte gosford area anyone know who can do some granny flat drawings? 
Juan

----------


## Incognito

Coastal, we should talk. I am extending at the moment and going through the same process. I am going to draw the plans myself using CAD and Google Sketch Up. Council give a good guide (I am in Wyong Shire) as to what they want and it isn't too difficult to please.

----------


## stevoh741

most councils will accept hand drawings if you want to do them yourself

----------


## Coastal

Mate would love any advise as a draftsman wants $1000 to draw and submit.... id rather have tiles on my floor for the $$$ please email me juanrun@gmail.com or we can keep it public?  
Have you gone with a public or private certifier? who are you using for concrete and electrical? good enough to recommend? 
Your extending, what all are you doing and how much if any of the work are you doing yourself? 
Coastal

----------


## Coastal

Stevoh,  Unlike me - Gosford council wont accept hand jobs  :Redface: )

----------


## Incognito

$1000 seems a decent price. 
I am not as advanced as you I think. I am still at the "how much is all this going to cost?" 
Not sure exactly how much I will do myself. My Dad is a sparkie (retired) and counsins husband is a gyprocker (now a cop) and I have a mate who is a builder and another one a chippie. So I will be doing the electrical (with the old mans supervision) and dry walling and if my builder mate gets back from QLD in time I will hire him. If he doesn't then I THINK I will go with the chippie and owner build. 
I have a good family friend who is a fantastic sparkie if you want his number. Brad Osbourne (in the yellow pages) has given me a quote for concrete so far and he was good. Been told I need an engineer to design my slab by another bloke, don't quite believe that. What have you been told? You can get a free CAD program called A9CAD which will produce drawings good enough to build from, if you can figure out how to use it, which I havent yet.

----------


## Coastal

mate i am working with Create floor plans, house plans and home plans online with Floorplanner.com see what you think of that. 
I will definately take the the sparkie number? can you email it too me - i would love to meet with him on friday.. 
Coastal

----------


## Coastal

Also cant find Brad osbourne in the yellow pages - do you have a number for him as well?

----------


## stevoh741

> Stevoh, Unlike me - Gosford council wont accept hand jobs )

  he he he....

----------


## Incognito

Hey mate
Sorry. I don't check here very often. Best to PM me.

----------


## Coastal

Swaz remind me ill give you my plans which i have now got they may help you.. im emailing you shortly

----------

